# 

## tata-chue

.    ,                ?         " 01.01.2008.    "   ?      ?

----------



----------


## tata-chue

.         ?    ,  . .

----------

,   ,   -      .

----------


## doors06

!     .            .     -. 
 9  2008 . N 22-12/066519@    
 .

----------

*doors06*,     ?

----------


## tata-chue

> !     .            .     -. 
>  9  2008 . N 22-12/066519@    
>  .


    ,     ,        .

----------

*tata-chue*,   
,   ,        .

----------


## doors06

,  .     ,        .      .    ,   Z-      ,     ! :Wow:

----------

..  .

----------


## doors06

?????

----------

.

----------


## tata-chue

" ,     ,    15,      -    .            .               ( N -3),                 ( )       .          ,    .

,   11 ( 10 -  13 -  15)           ,   .

 -              .











2 

.."

----------

.

----------


## tata-chue

" "         ?    .

----------

,    ,   ...   -3,  .  ""   ,          .
   , ...
6.       ( )         .

----------


## tata-chue

, ?      Z    "  "                ,        "  "    ,      .  ?

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


  -  (   )    .

----------


## tata-chue

?    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*tata-chue*,      

  -  ,      (  , )        
           .

,   -  ** ,   .     (, )      .    -3    ,          .

----------


## tata-chue

?       Z         ,             ,   .

----------


## _

.     ?        "" .    



> ?





> 


  :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

*tata-chue*,        .        .   ,   ,        ,   -3     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   .     (, )





>

----------


## tata-chue

Z ,      ,  ()     ,           z         .

----------


## LegO NSK

Z-    (  ,    ).
     -     .

----------


## tata-chue

> *tata-chue*,        .        .   ,   ,        ,   -3     .


   ,   ,           ,          .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


        ? 
 ,

----------


## tata-chue

> ? 
>  ,


        ,      z  ?

----------


## _

*tata-chue*, *LegO NSK*,    ,   -   
*LegO NSK*,  -            



> (   )


  "         " (  ).  , ,  Z-   ,       ,  .     ..  ,        ,   .       ,     .

----------


## tata-chue

,  ,  .         ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

,        19  20  2005             .
      21.12.2005    20  2005      ,    .           360 .       ..   .
...
   ,     ,    20  2005  N 0148 ( 20.24),      360 .    360 .  .

         .  . N 09-14/10022  13  2006 .,       .      I  .. 

     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,      z  ?


   ,    - ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _

*LegO NSK*,      .     ?

----------

> .     ?        ""


           ,           .

----------


## LegO NSK

*_*, *tata-chue*,   -        -       ...

----------


## tata-chue

,            .            ,      .

----------


## _

> 


,

----------

*tata-chue*,   ,   .

----------

> 


    .

----------


## _

*LegO NSK*, 


> 


   ,   -   


> 


,    -

----------


## _

**,      ?           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


    ?   :Cool:

----------


## _

-

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   -


 - ,    ? 
   ,          2  ? !

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,     ?


 ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

*_*,   ,    .     ,    .  ,     ,        ,      .

----------


## _

*LegO NSK*,   -  ,     ,      . 
  ,

----------


## LegO NSK

**, 5

----------


## tata-chue

.   ,      z        ,   .

----------


## _

**,       ,  


> ,


   ,      .

----------


## LegO NSK

> LegO NSK,   -  ,     ,      .


     ?       .   ,             ,    ..  .

----------


## tinkaer

-    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> .   ,      z        ,   .


  2   1000 .      1000 .   1000  .     ,  -3  1000 .    Z-,    2000 .    1000 .   -   10  2000 ,   11  14 - 1000 ,   15 - 1000 .
 ,  ?

----------


## tinkaer

,              ,     z-. ,    :Smilie:

----------


## _

,      


> .   ,


 **,        ,

----------


## tata-chue

Z-                ,       ,  ,     .             .

----------

,     ?   :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


       !

----------


## LegO NSK

*tata-chue*,  Z-  "-100"      (  ,      ),       .    .
 Z-  ? ?     :Smilie:

----------


## tata-chue

> *tata-chue*,  Z-  "-100"      (  ,      ),       .    .
>  Z-  ? ?


 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-100   ,    - . !  :Smilie: 
   ,   ,  ,       ?  :Wink:

----------


## tata-chue

,       ,.

----------


## LegO NSK

*tata-chue*,  !      ,    ( ),       :Smilie:

----------


## tata-chue

> *tata-chue*,  !      ,    ( ),


  ,  ?

----------


## _

**,  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


  ?  ?

----------


## tata-chue

"  ",

----------

,  ,      -   ,      .         ,     (  )!!!

----------


## tinkaer

,  ,      :yes:

----------

,   ,     , ,      Z-!

----------


## Andyko

,     ,    ? ()

----------

tata-chue   !!!   150 000,    170 000.   ,  .   ,   -    ,        !

----------

,       . ,  .

----------


## Andyko

-3        .

----------

,

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ?

----------


## tinkaer

25,               :Wow:

----------


## Helen445

!        ,       -12 + -,       .

----------


## Helen445

,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    .

----------


## tinkaer

-12  -.          .

----------


## Helen445

.       150.000       ,   .   .

----------


## tinkaer

.

----------


## arcadagroup

,   -*10%.      2600.     ,          .     ?   -.

----------


## tinkaer

-3        - -     .

----------

> -3        - -     .


1.    -3    ? 
2.   ,         3600.: 1. 1100. 2. 1200. 3. 1300.?  -3,    -3,   z-          ,    ?

----------


## arcadagroup

,      !  :Wow:

----------


## tinkaer

1.     ,     ""    -3
2.

----------


## arcadagroup

> 1.     ,     ""    -3
> 2.


       ,  z-  ?   ,  ?

----------


## tinkaer

.   -     .   -3     -    ,        .

----------


## arcadagroup

,     :
1.      z-,     ?
2.      ,   ,   3 (  )?    .
3.                 , ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     :
> 1.      z-,     ?
> 2.      ,   ,   3 (  )?    .


 .     -    -3.     -  (          )+++   ,  .




> 3.                 , ?


   .

----------


## GORKA

.  , . ,    .  .  -   .
1.-Z  (4500)
2.+ -3    ( 500.)
3.  .   500. .15
     -?
         ?

----------


## Tori

.  -3

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1.-Z  (4500)
> 2.+ -3    ( 500.)


   4000

----------


## GORKA

> 4000


     ..

----------


## twinkle

,      ,       ?
       ?       .

----------


## twinkle

:        ,   ,   .        .   ?

----------

